

Analyzing Apple’s iOS 4.0.1 Signal Fix & Antenna Issue - ugh
http://www.anandtech.com/show/3821/iphone-4-redux-analyzing-apples-ios-41-signal-fix/1

======
jesseendahl
I find this part particularly interesting:

"there’s more dynamic range in these numbers too. Previously, the absolute
lowest value any iPhone would report was -113 dBm. With iOS 4.0.1/4.1, the
value is now a shockingly low -121 dBm. In the iPhone 4 review, I talked a lot
about how although the phone is prone to dropping signal from being held
wrong, it was measurably more sensitive in weak signal areas. I was shocked
that calls and data worked seemingly unfazed at -113 dBm. It seems as though
this increased 8 dBm of range below -113 dBm was meant to show really how much
more sensitive the radio stack is - it undeniably is more sensitive. Both
Anand and I were able to hang onto calls all the way down at -121 dBm."

On another note, I posted this article to HN 13 hours ago. Since this was my
first submission I am wondering... does anyone know why my submission withered
away, and this one rose to the top?

Here is my submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1518958>

~~~
nudded
coincidence. Your's didn't get upvotes fast enough while this one did.

------
BornInTheUSSR
I really like this article for the way it builds its arguments based on facts
and draws measured, reasonable conclusions with no fanboyism or vitriol.
Bravo.

------
IgorPartola
I don't get it. People keep talking about the grip of death, etc. If you have
an iPhone 4, hook up a length of wire between the two antennas and tell us if
the bars drop immediately. As a bonus, go get a voltmeter or a scope and tell
us exactly what's going on.

Yes, human body can conduct electricity, but your conductivity will depend on
amongst other factors, your gender, age, body fat percentage, hydration level,
etc. A piece of copper wire is not going to have these problems. So show us
once and for all what's going on.

~~~
ugh
The problem with that might be that copper normally doesn’t get near an
iPhone. The results wouldn’t matter. (Beyond determining whether the steel is
insulated or not. And we already know that.)

~~~
IgorPartola
What gjm11 said. I've read reports of both (1) and (2) being a problem. The
idea that it's just shorting two antennas would is the more favorable since
then "all" we'd have to do is insulate the antenna. It could also lead to all
manner of fun conspiracy theories like the fact that Apple came up with the
bumper cases late in the game because they knew that the first batch of the
new phones would be defective and needed to provide some sort of a solution.
If the problem is (2), I would not know how to solve it in any cheap manner
(who knows maybe there is a way. For example car key fobs are specifically
detuned and only get to the correct frequency if they are held by a human
hand, thus using you as an antenna.)

EDIT: Also, we don't know if the steel is insulated. Has anyone tried to
measure its resistance? For all we know it is insulated and the problem is
(2).

~~~
ugh
Anandtech did at least some testing with a multimeter:

“Gizmodo reported (and iFixit followed up) on some users claiming that newer
iPhone 4s had a different coating on their stainless steel band that mitigated
the signal attenuation issue caused by tightly holding the phone.”

“We found an iPhone 4 produced in week 28 of 2010 (digits 4 & 5 from the left
of the iPhone 4’s serial number indicate production week) and took a
multimeter to it. There was no measurable difference in resistance between it
and our older iPhone 4s. In other words, the band was just as conductive.”

------
gmac
Conclusion: "Our original assessment still stands: Apple should provide free
bumpers to iPhone 4 customers."

I've banged on about this on previous threads (sorry), but a free bumper is my
least preferred resolution.

Since I dislike phone cases, it's essentially saying I can't have the phone I
wanted. Instead, I have to choose: faulty or ugly.

~~~
dieterrams
Just return it and wait for the inevitable iPhone 4s with insulative coating.

------
thomasfl
Short version; a simple rubber bumper around an iPhone 4.0 would eliminate the
antenna problem.

~~~
cylinder714
Or a square of electrical tape?

